# تعليم جهاز Total Station Topcon GTS 720 Series الفيديو بالغة العربية ....الدرس الاول.



## وسام المصرى (30 يناير 2009)

تعليم جهاز Total Station Topcon GTS 720 Series الفيديو بالغة العربية ....اهداء الى اعضاء المنتدىالدرس الاول http://www.4shared.com/get/59904438/6107c70/1-_introduction__standard_measurements_720.htmlانتظروا باقى الدروس وشكرا


----------



## garary (30 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (30 يناير 2009)

مشكور وتسلم


----------



## garary (30 يناير 2009)

لاتبخل علينا ببقية الدروس جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد عطا (31 يناير 2009)

مشكور يا مهندس وسام وربنا يزيدك من حيث لا تعلم ولا تحتسب


----------



## وسام المصرى (3 فبراير 2009)

تسلمووووووووو والله


----------



## حسين سعد (13 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا . .


----------



## gafel (14 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا أخ وسام وين باقي الوعد


----------



## ali992 (14 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
*شكرا جزيلا . .*


----------



## خليفة شلابي (25 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور أخي وسام .. يتم الآن التحميل وإنشاءالله يكون المقدم منكم مفيد وكل سنة وأنت بخير وطيب بمناسبة الشهر الكريم ومعك إدارة المنتدى


----------



## عائد لله (6 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر للمهندس وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## العبد لله (6 سبتمبر 2009)

رائع جدا تسلم يا بشمهندس

كل الاحترام وننتظر باقي الدروس


----------



## وليد الصيني (8 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا . ولكن باقي الدروس يا مهندس


----------



## محمد زعطوط (20 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد دهشورى (21 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mssek (29 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مساح ضائع (2 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير اخي ووفقك وادخلك الجنة


----------



## باسم المسعودي (11 فبراير 2010)

شكرآعلى هذا الفديو الرائع جزاكم الله خيرآ ان شاء الله


----------



## سيف الدليمي (11 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله يك اخي كنا بحاجه له


----------



## hooiy9 (9 مارس 2010)

الف الف الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hooiy9 (9 مارس 2010)

شكرا يا باش مهندس


----------



## farhan76 (12 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله


----------



## mecy38 (21 أبريل 2010)

نشكركم على حسن تعاونكم


----------



## BEBO81 (25 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ABDELSANEA (6 نوفمبر 2010)

_ماشاء اللة عليك وزادك علما وجعلك اللة عونا لطلاب العلم_


----------



## saifalbergo (2 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله بها ألف خير
في انتظار التتمه


----------



## abdoelssify (16 ديسمبر 2010)

كل شيء يغيب وذو اللطائف لا يغيب


----------



## حسن الصبيحاوي (19 فبراير 2011)

شكرا اخونا وسام المصري على هذه المعلومات وان شاء الله لكم وافر الصحة والتقدم العلمي


----------



## النجم الليلي (21 فبراير 2011)

شكرااخي العزيز


----------



## نضال هديب (31 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وشكرا" لجهودكم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد عثمان السيدح (4 مارس 2012)

شكرا"


----------



## حسام بوشكش (5 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

